# Kegland 2 roller miller



## pombah (11/6/19)

Just wanting to know from people that have the 2 roller Miller from keglands ... Have you had any problems etc


----------



## booyablack (12/6/19)

I bought a 3 roller mill from Kegland and I don't like it.
Firstly a disclaimer, I am not bagging Kegland because I don't believe that their particular mill is worse than others of the same design. I just don't like the design of the mill.

These are the issues I encountered:

I found the crack to be too fine for my liking even on the coarsest gap setting
The rollers tended to jam pretty easily
Had issues with the non-driven roller not rotating and therefore the grain not feeding through
I did a bit more reading on the web and ended up forking out extra and buying the Mashmaster 2 roller mini-mill.
It has several different features that have resolved all the issues I had with my 3 roller mill.
These are:

Greater range of gap adjustment
Geared rollers so that both rollers are driven and feed the grain through very well
Fluted rollers rather than knurled which seems to help with both feeding grain through as well as the crack itself
Make of this what you will it's just my own experience and observations. You may have completely different needs and priorities.

Also, note that I am in no way associated with Mashmaster etc. I'm not trying to sell you one, I'm just letting you know the pros and cons from my personal experience.


----------



## sp0rk (12/6/19)

I have an older Keg King one, but they're all the same thing mass produced in China
Mine came with ball bearings, despite being advertised as having bronze bushings, they eventually gum up and don't work well
The knurling has gone blunt over time and it no longer grips the husks on a fine crush anymore
it's still working on a good enough crush to get good efficiency with BIAB, but I'd like a bit finer
I'll be waiting to see what Kegland's new mill will be like, otherwise I'm planning on buying a fluted MM mill


----------



## ABG (12/6/19)

sp0rk said:


> I'll be waiting to see what Kegland's new mill will be like, otherwise I'm planning on buying a fluted MM mill


Ditto over here.


----------



## Outback (13/6/19)

My knurled two roller mill is pretty blunt these days. I've taken to conditioning the grain which has helped heaps. 
When the rollers refuse to do a good enough job I'll get a fluted mill. I'm not interested in more knurling to go blunt.


----------

